# Uniboard



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

I bought some Uniboard laminate flooring. I know it's not Bruce or Armstrong, but will I be sorry??? Thanx, guys 
--Katie


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Be thankful its not Bruce :cheesygri 
You get what you pay for with laminate ,so if you go in with that expectation ,you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. So what can I expect with mediocre quality? It has a 15 year warranty, but will it snap and crackle and disintegrate under my feet like cardboard?
Just wondering if I walk on it too much I will soon be transported to my crawl space!


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Hard to say ..Im not real familiar with that brand. As long as you walk around on your hands you should be ok :Thumbs:


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

It probably is one of the lower end laminates. And they CAN perform if installed correctly and taken care of properly.
A higher end laminate can be LIVED on more, but it too needs to be taken care of.
Just keep your expectation levels as low as the sq foot price...


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

*thanks!*

I thank you guys!!! I feel a lot better now, even after Costello's joke! I would invite you to the housewarming if you weren't so far away...I live in Kentucky!


----------

